# Dosage for vitamin A D injection



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi, Can someone please give me the dosage for vitamin A D injection. We have a buck kid with slightly bowed legs, and would like to start him on some of this in hopes of straightening him out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Need to know the strength.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I do 2cc of the E-AD for adult does, it contains 10k I.U of D3 per cc, so I do 20k I.U for a 180-200lb goat, so rounding up we'll say 100 I.U per pound. So with a concentration of 75k per cc, it's strong enough that you only need 2cc or so for an adult cow. 
I would work in 1/10cc's with this. If you have a 10lb kid, he only needs 1000 I.U. Soooo, draw up 1/10 of a cc, dilute it with 9/10 water and you will then have a concentration of 750 I.U per 1/10 of a cc. 
Give this orally.

I buy the one with vitamin E in it because you don't have to mess around with ridiculously small amounts, saves a lot of work.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Perfect thank you!


----------



## cornershack.kc (11 mo ago)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I do 2cc of the E-AD for adult does, it contains 10k I.U of D3 per cc, so I do 20k I.U for a 180-200lb goat, so rounding up we'll say 100 I.U per pound. So with a concentration of 75k per cc, it's strong enough that you only need 2cc or so for an adult cow.
> I would work in 1/10cc's with this. If you have a 10lb kid, he only needs 1000 I.U. Soooo, draw up 1/10 of a cc, dilute it with 9/10 water and you will then have a concentration of 750 I.U per 1/10 of a cc.
> Give this orally.
> 
> I buy the one with vitamin E in it because you don't have to mess around with ridiculously small amounts, saves a lot of work.


----------



## cornershack.kc (11 mo ago)

How often can tou dose with the Vit AD? At the concentration mentioned above


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

cornershack.kc said:


> How often can tou dose with the Vit AD? At the concentration mentioned above


Not often. You can overdose vitamin A.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ Yep


----------

